# Welche Rute?



## Spocht (26. März 2018)

Moin.
Mir ist gestern eine Rute gebrochen. 
Diese Rute war es: https://mobile.angelplatz.de/cormoran-apm-60-distance-float-3tlg-15-60g-3-60m--ac0583

Ich hatte eine 30cm Brasse dran. Ich habe wohl die Kraft der Rute überschätzt. Habe echt ziemlich stark angehauen. Darf sowas passieren? Zum Glück ist es passiert wo es keiner sehen konnte#6

Zu meiner Frage: 
Ich will mir nicht für jede Fischart eine extra Rute kaufen.
Ich bräuchte ne Rute um in der Warnow in Rostock auf Grund auf Dorsch zu angeln. Sollte nicht länger als 3m sein. Eine normale Stationärrolle reicht da doch auch. Wurfgewicht so ca. 40- 80g. Nimmt man da Pilkruten?
Echt kompliziert|uhoh: 
Am besten wäre es wenn man mit der Rute auch mit Pose angeln könnte.


----------



## Stulle (26. März 2018)

*AW: Welche Rute?*

Nein normal ist das nicht entweder ein Material Fehler oder eine Beschädigung durch scharfe Kanten. Ist der Bruch faserig oder glatt?


----------



## geomas (26. März 2018)

*AW: Welche Rute?*

Hi Spocht, ja, unsere Warnow-Brassen haben echt Power ;-)
Tut mir leid um Deine Rute - die hätte auf keinen Fall brechen dürfen.
Dorsche in der Warnow? Hmm, kann ich mir nicht so recht vorstellen.
So eine Rute könnte passen: https://www.angelplatz.de/prologic-mp-detek-twin-tip-10-1-75-2sec--av0390 Da sind zwei Spitzenteile mit dabei - ein Feederspitzenteil und ein „normales”.
Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Spocht (27. März 2018)

*AW: Welche Rute?*

Naja ich habe ohne Sinn und Verstand angeschlagen. Hinzu kommt,  dass ich geflochtene Schnur hatte. Aber trotzdem, kam mir echt nicht normal vor. Der Bruch war faserig im mittleren Teil der dreigeteilten Rute. 
@geomas: Doch, Dorsche gibts da in der Unterwarnow. Sogar Meerforellen. Und danke für den Tip.


----------



## Stulle (27. März 2018)

*AW: Welche Rute?*



Spocht schrieb:


> Naja ich habe ohne Sinn und Verstand angeschlagen. Hinzu kommt,  dass ich geflochtene Schnur hatte. Aber trotzdem, kam mir echt nicht normal vor. Der Bruch war faserig im mittleren Teil der dreigeteilten Rute.
> @geomas: Doch, Dorsche gibts da in der Unterwarnow. Sogar Meerforellen. Und danke für den Tip.


Wende dich doch mal an den Verkäufer oder falls zu spät an den Hersteller wurde bei mir auch ausgetauscht. Selbst bei geflochtener hätten da andere Dinge zerreißen sollen.

Für Dorsch brauchst du in der warnow keine pilk Ruten eher hecht Ruten.


----------



## geomas (27. März 2018)

*AW: Welche Rute?*

Hi Spocht, geflochtene Schnur hatte ich schon fast vermutet. Trotzdem hätte die Rute nicht knacken dürfen. Also ich bin bei Stulle: wende Dich mal an den Verkäufer oder Hersteller (wär natürlich prima, wenn Du noch ne Quittung oder Bestell-Mail vom Online-Shop hast).
Ich weiß ja nicht, wie genau Du auf Grund angelst, aber evtl. kommen noch die sogenannten Aal-Picker für Dich in Frage.


----------



## racoon (27. März 2018)

*AW: Welche Rute?*

Cormoran- Rute, Geflecht und Aussagen wie 'echt ziemlich stark angehauen'  oder 'ich habe ohne Sinn und Verstand angeschlagen' und dann noch dazu raten, mal eben zum Händler zu gehen und schauen wegen Materialfehler.......

Da muss schon grenzenloser Optimismus vorliegen#q


----------



## Toni_1962 (27. März 2018)

*AW: Welche Rute?*

Es lag entweder ein Materialfehler vor oder aber die Rute hat mal einen "Schlag" bekommen.
Die Rute kann an sich nicht bei härtestem Anschlag auch bei geflochtener bei einer 30 cm Brasse brechen und erst recht nicht fasrig im Mittelteil.

Hat du die Rute bei einem Händler vor Ort gekauft oder über Inet?


----------



## Taxidermist (27. März 2018)

*AW: Welche Rute?*



racoon schrieb:


> Cormoran- Rute, Geflecht und Aussagen wie 'echt ziemlich stark angehauen'  oder 'ich habe ohne Sinn und Verstand angeschlagen' und dann noch dazu raten, mal eben zum Händler zu gehen und schauen wegen Materialfehler.......
> 
> Da muss schon grenzenloser Optimismus vorliegen#q



Der übliche Vorgang, man hat seine Rute geschrottet, ob nun bewußt oder unbewußt und der Laden soll gefälligst in Kulanz gehen!

Jürgen


----------



## racoon (27. März 2018)

*AW: Welche Rute?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Der übliche Vorgang, man hat seine Rute  geschrottet, ob nun bewußt oder unbewußt und der Laden soll gefälligst  in Kulanz gehen!
> 
> Jürgen



Unterstelle ich dem TE ja gar nicht, er schreibt  ja, dass er die Rute 'brachial' behandelt hat, aber die gegebenen  Ratschläge...  Dauert nicht lange, dann kommen die  'Anwaltsfetischisten'.




Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Es lag entweder ein Materialfehler vor oder aber die Rute hat mal einen "Schlag" bekommen.
> Die Rute kann an sich nicht bei härtestem Anschlag auch bei geflochtener bei einer 30 cm Brasse brechen und erst recht nicht fasrig im Mittelteil.
> 
> Hat du die Rute bei einem Händler vor Ort gekauft oder über Inet?



Interessante Weisheit. Stell mir 10 Ruten dieser Sorte hin und ich setze einen Anhieb, bei dem MINDESTENS 9 knallen. Direkt aus dem Laden. Ohne Fisch. Ohne Rolle. Ohne Schnur. Einfach nur so.


----------



## Andal (27. März 2018)

*AW: Welche Rute?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Der übliche Vorgang, man hat seine Rute geschrottet, ob nun bewußt oder unbewußt und der Laden soll gefälligst in Kulanz gehen!
> 
> Jürgen



Klar doch - Schuld hat immer wer anders. :vik:


----------



## Toni_1962 (27. März 2018)

*AW: Welche Rute?*

Ist man immer selber schuld?
mea culpa


----------



## Peter_Piper (27. März 2018)

*AW: Welche Rute?*

Hallöchen zusammen,
Ob Materialfehler oder Anfängerfehler, die eigentliche Frage von Spocht war doch diese hier:


Spocht schrieb:


> Zu meiner Frage:
> Ich will mir nicht für jede Fischart eine extra Rute kaufen.
> Ich bräuchte ne Rute um in der Warnow in Rostock auf Grund auf Dorsch zu angeln. Sollte nicht länger als 3m sein. Eine normale Stationärrolle reicht da doch auch. Wurfgewicht so ca. 40- 80g. Nimmt man da Pilkruten?
> Echt kompliziert|uhoh:
> Am besten wäre es wenn man mit der Rute auch mit Pose angeln könnte.


----------



## Andal (27. März 2018)

*AW: Welche Rute?*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> Ist man immer selber schuld?
> mea culpa



Das wäre sicher ein eigenes. sehr philosophisches Thema wert!


----------



## Taxidermist (27. März 2018)

*AW: Welche Rute?*

@Peter Piper, mein Kommentar zielte eher auf die jenigen  ab, für die es anscheinend normal ist, den Grund für einen Rutenbruch dem Laden oder Hersteller an zu dichten!
Obwohl fast immer der Angler selbst schuld ist beim Rutenbruch, entweder durch grobe Fehlbehandlung, oder eben durch manchmal auch unbewußtes anschlagen, an irgendwelche harten Kanten.
Auch ein gegen den Blank geklatschtes Blei, oder Kukö, reicht oft für einen späteren Bruch.

Zum Thema:
Da wiedermal eine Kompromiss-Rute gesucht wird, also eine für alles, würde ich zu einer, wie vom TS schon angedachten 40-80gr. Spinnrute raten, eventuell sogar in 3m Länge.
Diese kann dann ja auch als Posenrute, oder auch auf Grund, "missbraucht" werden!
Kann dann also alles, aber nichts richtig!

Jürgen


----------



## Toni_1962 (27. März 2018)

*AW: Welche Rute?*



Andal schrieb:


> Das wäre sicher ein eigenes. sehr philosophisches Thema wert!



sicherlich 

besonders wenn man von mea culpa ausgeht und den Irrweg der katholischen Kirche 

Sachabwägung eines Vorgangs sollten wir nicht miteinbeziehen oder eben doch


----------



## Peter_Piper (27. März 2018)

*AW: Welche Rute?*

Hallo Jürgen, 
mein Kommentar war auch nicht an dich gerichtet. (daher alles easy). Wollte lediglich den Fokus wieder auf das Eigentliche lenken. Warum die Rute gebrochen ist, sei mal dahingestellt. Vermutlich würde ich mit dem Teil aber auch zu meinem Dealer gehen und versuchen, sie zu reklamieren. Dies muss der TE aber für sich selbst entscheiden.


----------



## rhinefisher (27. März 2018)

*AW: Welche Rute?*

Hi!
DAM Nanoflex. Gibt es in 270cm mit 80gr. Habe ich selber - unglaublich schön zu fischende Rute und unkaputtbar.
Petri


----------



## Spocht (27. März 2018)

*AW: Welche Rute?*

Erstmal danke für die guten Tips. Werde mir dann wohl so eine 60 oder 80g Hechtrute kaufen. Ich glaube wirklich dass die nicht hätte brechen dürfen. Hat sich sowieso erledigt mit reklamation. Habe keine Rechnung mehr. Noch ne Frage : Welche Rolle kann ich da nehmen? Was ist eigentlich der Unterschied zwischen Stationär und Spinnrolle?


----------



## Stulle (27. März 2018)

*AW: Welche Rute?*

Ist das selbe spinnrollen sollten höherwertig verarbeitet sein. Meinst Du stationär und Multi Rollen?


----------



## geomas (27. März 2018)

*AW: Welche Rute?*

„Spinnrolle” ist eher ein Marketing-Begriff. 
Stationärrollen (offene Spule vorne, mit Bügel) gibt es neben der Ausführung als „Spinnrolle” auch als „Karpfenrolle” (die typischen Rollen mit riesiger Spule und Freilauf), optisch ähnliche „Brandungsrollen”, wieder ähnliche, aber etwas kleinere „Feederrollen” und noch „Matchrollen” mit kleinen Spulen und wenig Schnurfassung.
Und sicher noch viel mehr, ist aber viel Marketingzauber.

Ein Tipp: die neue Rute auf jeden Fall beim Angeln „gepolstert” ablegen, wenn Du am Passagierkai oder auch vom Fähranleger bei Krummendorf (Holzgeländer) oder sonst ohne normalen Rutenhalter angelst. Zur Not ein kleines Handtuch mit Klettband am Geländer befestigen oder irgendetwas weiches unter die waagerecht abgelegte Rute packen. Niemals die Rute beim Angeln direkt ans Geländer lehnen oder auf die Kaikante legen!

Auch stabile Ruten mögen keine kleinen „Anstöße”, davon gehen sie eher kaputt als durch einen dicken Fisch.
Und Kofferraumklappen haben ohnehin schon mehr Ruten auf dem Gewissen als alle Hechte und Welse zusammen ;-)


----------



## Taxidermist (27. März 2018)

*AW: Welche Rute?*

Den Erklärungen von Geomas noch hinzu zufügen wäre, dass eine Stationärrolle die zum Spinnfischen genutzt wird, in der Regel eine Frontbremse hat, da diese belastbarer ist als dies etwa eine Heckbremse ist.
Da beim Spinnfischen eine Rolle schon arg belastet wird, vor allem wenn damit noch gejiggt, getwitcht, oder gejerkt wird, sollte diese an einer 60/80gr. Wg Rute auch eine 4000er Shimanogröße, b.z.w eine 3000er Daiwagröße haben.
Hält dann einfach etwas mehr aus (Lebensdauer), als kleinere Rollen die von der Schnurfassung her auch taugen würden!
Im Günstig-Bereich ist dann auch noch ein Metallbody von Vorteil, wenn es denn teurer wird, gibt es auch taugliche hochwertige Kunststoffbodys (z.B. Daiwa Caldia), die ebenfalls geeignet sind, Rollenlagern einen festen Sitz zu verschaffen.

Jürgen


----------



## Hirschtier (29. März 2018)

*AW: Welche Rute?*



Spocht schrieb:


> Zu meiner Frage:
> Ich will mir nicht für jede Fischart eine extra Rute kaufen.
> Ich bräuchte ne Rute um in der Warnow in Rostock auf Grund auf Dorsch zu angeln.



Moin Spocht, den Hype zu jedem Fisch eine eigene Rute haben zu müssen finde ich auch Dämmlich 

Da du eh Grundangeln machen willst, kann ich dir sehr die Winkelpicker von Cormoran Empfehlen:


https://www.angelplatz.de/cormoran-bull-fighter-ultra-power-feeder-3-3tlg-80-230g-3-90m--ac0742

Kannst alles mit machen, sogar Wels überlebt die Problemlos  Und Posenangeln geht auch damit, warum denn auch nicht? #q


----------



## Minimax (29. März 2018)

*AW: Welche Rute?*



Hirschtier schrieb:


> Da du eh Grundangeln machen willst, kann ich dir sehr die Winkelpicker von Cormoran Empfehlen:
> 
> https://www.angelplatz.de/cormoran-bull-fighter-ultra-power-feeder-3-3tlg-80-230g-3-90m--ac0742
> 
> Und Posenangeln geht auch damit, *warum denn auch nicht*? #q



..unter Anderem(!) auch deswegen|rolleyes:

"Gewicht: 515 g"


----------



## rhinefisher (29. März 2018)

*AW: Welche Rute?*



Minimax schrieb:


> ..unter Anderem auch deswegen:
> 
> "Gewicht: 515 g"




Memme - was ist schon 1 Pfund Rute... ist doch fast nix...


----------



## racoon (29. März 2018)

*AW: Welche Rute?*

Wo sonst bekommt man so viel Rute für so wenig Geld |supergri


----------



## Minimax (29. März 2018)

*AW: Welche Rute?*



rhinefisher schrieb:


> Memme - *was ist schon 1 Pfund* Rute... ist doch fast nix...



ja, hast recht ist auch wieder wahr|supergri. Ist übrigens ein schönes Beispiel für das egal-was-Du-vorhast-nimm-ne-heavy-Feeder-Axiom.
 Da kann man das Krallblei dann wunderbar in die amazonashaften Weiten der Warnow feuern.


----------



## geomas (29. März 2018)

*AW: Welche Rute?*



Minimax schrieb:


> ja, hast recht ist auch wieder wahr|supergri. Ist übrigens ein schönes Beispiel für das egal-was-Du-vorhast-nimm-ne-heavy-Feeder-Axiom.
> Da kann man das Krallblei dann wunderbar in die amazonashaften Weiten der Warnow feuern.



Keine Witze über die Warnow, bitte!!!

Mein Lieblingsfluß ist tatsächlich nicht so ohne: an einigen Stellen muß man weeiiit raus, an anderen Stellen ist selbst eine kurze Rute angesichts der Ufervegetation kaum handhabbar.


----------



## Minimax (29. März 2018)

*AW: Welche Rute?*



geomas schrieb:


> Keine Witze über die Warnow, bitte!!!
> 
> Mein Lieblingsfluß ist tatsächlich nicht so ohne: an einigen Stellen muß man weeiiit raus, an anderen Stellen ist selbst eine kurze Rute angesichts der Ufervegetation kaum handhabbar.



Nie würde ich irgendeinen Fluss -scchon garnicht Deinen- bewitzeln, immerhin leben dort Götter, und diese sind gut vernetzt. Als Flussangelenthusiast geh ich da kein Risiko ein.
Ich wollte meine Zweifel ausdrücken, ob eine 3,90heavy Feeder mit Wurfgewicht bis 230g da das richtig skalierte Allheilmittel ist.


----------



## Kochtopf (29. März 2018)

*AW: Welche Rute?*



Minimax schrieb:


> Nie würde ich irgendeinen Fluss -scchon garnicht Deinen- bewitzeln, immerhin leben dort Götter, und diese sind gut vernetzt. Als Flussangellenthusiast geh ich da kein Risiko ein.
> Ich wollte meine Zweifel ausdrücken, ob eine 3,90heavy Feeder mit Wurfgewicht bis 230g da das richtig skalierte Allheilmittel ist.



Denke auch, sie sollte mindestens 4,20m lang sein!


----------



## Stulle (29. März 2018)

*AW: Welche Rute?*



Minimax schrieb:


> Nie würde ich irgendeinen Fluss -scchon garnicht Deinen- bewitzeln, immerhin leben dort Götter, und diese sind gut vernetzt. Als Flussangellenthusiast geh ich da kein Risiko ein.
> Ich wollte meine Zweifel ausdrücken, ob eine 3,90heavy Feeder mit Wurfgewicht bis 230g da das richtig skalierte Allheilmittel ist.


Sie ist sicher nicht für alles gut aber für das wenigste schlecht.

Wenn ich nichts passendes habe kommen erst mal die feeder dran.


----------



## Kochtopf (29. März 2018)

*AW: Welche Rute?*



Stulle schrieb:


> Sie ist sicher nicht für alles gut aber für das wenigste schlecht.
> 
> Wenn ich nichts passendes habe kommen erst mal die feeder dran.



Lustig, ich nehme dann idR Spinnruten  (außer natürlich ich brauche längere Rute, dann sind es meist Karpfenruten oder tatsächlich Feeder)


----------



## Minimax (29. März 2018)

*AW: Welche Rute?*



Stulle schrieb:


> Sie ist sicher nicht für alles gut aber für das wenigste schlecht.
> 
> Wenn ich nichts passendes habe kommen erst mal die feeder dran.



 Ich weiss nicht, ich weiss nicht. Es ist eben so, dass auffällig häufig für die verschiedensten Ansitzdisziplinen Feeder, und zwar meist echte Powerstäbe empfohlen werden- in diesem Thread aktuell auch für das Posenfischen an einem kleineren Fluss. Da kann doch was nicht stimmen. Aus meiner Perspektive sind gerade schwere (kontinentale) Feeder mit ihrer große Länge, ungeheuren Wurfgewichten, (allgemein) brettharten Aktionen und ihrem hohen Eigengewicht sehr spezialisierte Ruten -von den Bissanzeigerspitzen ganz abgesehen.
 Man tut, glaube ich, der methodischen Vielfalt, aber auch den Ruten selbst Unrecht sie als Universalwerkzeug zu betrachten. Damit will ich natürlich nicht der Argumentation "für jeden Fisch ne eigene Rute" das Wort reden.

 Übrigens: *Sie ist sicher nicht für alles gut aber für das wenigste schlecht.*
 ist ein Super-Bonmot!
 hg
 Minimax


----------



## Stulle (29. März 2018)

*AW: Welche Rute?*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Lustig, ich nehme dann idR Spinnruten  (außer natürlich ich brauche längere Rute, dann sind es meist Karpfenruten oder tatsächlich Feeder)


Alles 

Für Posen nehme ich die auch aber nur weil die stopper nicht durch sie kleinen Ringe Passen. Unter 3m ist mir meist zu kurz steinpackungen oder wurfweite sind da zu beachten. Und ich finde die Aktion eher weich bist Mittel.


----------



## Stulle (29. März 2018)

*AW: Welche Rute?*

Ich gehöre zur 20+ Ruten Fraktion


----------



## Minimax (29. März 2018)

*AW: Welche Rute?*



Stulle schrieb:


> Ich gehöre zur 20+ Ruten Fraktion



Lass mich raten: Und trotzdem immer noch eine zuwenig?:q


----------



## Stulle (29. März 2018)

*AW: Welche Rute?*



Minimax schrieb:


> Lass mich raten: Und trotzdem immer noch eine zuwenig?:q


Ehr 3-4


----------



## geomas (29. März 2018)

*AW: Welche Rute?*

Ich vermute mal, daß der Threadersteller Spocht zum Beispiel etwa hier:






...angeln möchte. Die Warnow-Mündung ist tief ausgebaggert, „natürliche Ufer” gibt es dort kaum bis gar nicht.
Als Kind hab ich dort mit einer leichten Teleskopspinnrute (2,10m, WG 5-25g oder so) mit Wurm und kleinem Grundblei geangelt. Ging natürlich nur „fast unter der Rutenspitze”. Gab ne bunte Mischung aus Aalmuttern, Barsch und Plötz.
Etwas weiter flußaufwärts wird die Lage für den Uferangler nicht einfacher (Ufer nicht zugänglich oder weit von der ausgebaggerten Fahrrinne entfernt).
Noch weiter flußaufwärts (Stadthafen) dürften die vom Threadersteller als Zielfisch genannten Dorsche nun definitiv nicht mehr anzutreffen sein.


----------



## Minimax (29. März 2018)

*AW: Welche Rute?*



geomas schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal, daß der Threadersteller Spocht zum Beispiel etwa hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## geomas (29. März 2018)

*AW: Welche Rute?*

Ich hab dort seit über 30 Jahren nicht mehr geangelt. Leider weiß ich auch nicht, wo „Spocht” genau angeln möchte. 
An den uferseitig befestigten Stellen (Passagierkai) hab ich öfters Angler mit horizontal auf dem Kai abgelegten „Einfachruten” gesehen, Bißanzeige per Aalglöckchen oder Ruckeln der Spitze (deshalb mein früherer Vorschlag, sich mal bei den „Aal-Pickern” umzuschauen). 
Welche Gewichte den Köder am Boden halten kann ich nicht einschätzen.

An den Stellen noch weiter zur Ostsee hin, aber auch an den Stellen weiter flußaufwärts, kann ich mir ne Heavy Feeder oder Brandungsrute ganz gut vorstellen. Am besten hochgestellt in einem Brandungs-Dreibein (oder „Barben-Stativ”).

Mir selbst liegt diese Art der Angelei nicht so sehr, deshalb kann ich keine detaillierten Ratschläge geben.

Posenangelei direkt an der Warnow-Mündung kenne ich nur von den Hornhecht-Anglern.


----------



## Minimax (29. März 2018)

*AW: Welche Rute?*

Auf jeden Fall ein interessantes Problem, mal sehen vielleicht äußert sich der TE nochmal dazu.


----------



## geomas (29. März 2018)

*AW: Welche Rute?*

Hier sind zwei Youtube-Videos vom fraglichen Revier:

https://youtu.be/WCuX3-9-fio  und https://youtu.be/GPRnLaA_9dg 

(ich kenne die Autoren nicht)



Ein interessantes Einsatzgebiet für die Pose in exakt diesem Revier ist mir noch eingefallen: das Angeln auf Meeräschen in der Nähe von Steganlagen oder Dalben. Ist ein Fernziel von mir.


----------



## rhinefisher (29. März 2018)

*AW: Welche Rute?*



geomas schrieb:


> Hier sind zwei Youtube-Videos vom fraglichen Revier:
> 
> https://youtu.be/WCuX3-9-fio  und https://youtu.be/GPRnLaA_9dg
> 
> ...



Zu Meeräschen schreibe ich dir gerne was im Ükel - will das hier nicht zerlabern.. .

Wenn es wirklich nur ums Grundangeln im großen Fluß geht, ist eine Feeder nur unter ganz bestimmten Bedingungen durch Karpfen- oder Brandungsrute zu schlagen.
Aber ob es gleich ein dermaßen grober Prügel sein muß... der auch noch "jedem Wels standhält".... und sich supi zum Posenfischen eignet... ich weiß ja nicht...#c.

Der TE scheint ja eher weniger Ruten zu haben und wünscht explizit 270cm - da wäre wohl eher eine gute Spinne angesagt, weil sehr viel universeller.. .
Petri


----------



## Spocht (29. März 2018)

*AW: Welche Rute?*

Super, so viele Antworten! Ja, eher ist die Warnow zur Ostsee hin mein bevorzugtes Angelrevier. Auf der Ostmole in Warnemünde will ich auch demnächst angeln. Mir fehlt aber momentan das Geld für eine zweite Brandungsrute und Dreibein. Und natürlich will ich dann auch in der Ostsee Brandungsangeln. Meine zweite Rute ist eine 2,70m Spinnrute, mit 15-45g Wg. Meine dritte ist ja jetzt leider gebrochen. Leider bin ich nicht viel schlauer geworden. Grosse Wurfweiten, sind von dem Steg an dem ich immer bin, nicht nötig. Meist werden die Dorsche da 30-40m weit draussen gefangen. 
Alle benutzen da eher kurze praktische Ruten, 
bis ca. 3,20m. Wahrscheimlich wäre es das beste wenn ich mir dann einfach noch 2 Grundruten kaufe. Irgendwann hätte ich auch gerne eine andere Spinnrute die zum Mefo angeln besser geeignet ist. Dann kann ich meine alte Spinn auch mit Pose benutzen. 
Habt ihr noch vorschläge für Rute und am besten auch für eine passende Rolle. Bitte nicht zu teurer Kram.|bla:|bla:


----------



## Spocht (31. März 2018)

*AW: Welche Rute?*

Rute nehme ich jetzt vielleicht diese: https://www.angel-domaene.de/nevis-ryder-tele-3-30m-80-150g--30373.html

Die Frage ist jetzt welche Rolle ich nehmen soll.
Es soll ja auch Aal in der Warnow geben. Braucht man dann diese Freilaufrollen? Mit Köderfisch möchte ich auch angeln.


----------



## geomas (31. März 2018)

*AW: Welche Rute?*

Hi, meiner Meinung nach brauchst Du eine robuste Rolle, Freilauf muß nicht sein. Tut mir leid, bin nicht auf dem Laufenden, was solche Rollen angeht. Hab fürs Grobe ne Penn Slammer, die ist auf jeden Fall recht robust.


----------



## Spocht (3. April 2018)

*AW: Welche Rute?*

Habe 2 Yad Black Wood Angelruten bei Ebay gefunden. 
Sind 2.70m lang mit Wg 50 - 100g.
Welche Rolle könnte dazu passen?


----------



## Kochtopf (3. April 2018)

*AW: Welche Rute?*

Kommt drauf an wofür. Klingt von der Lönge her nach Spinnrute.


----------



## Spocht (3. April 2018)

*AW: Welche Rute?*

Ja, das sind Spinn oder Pilkruten. Aber warum kann man die nicht zum Grundangeln nehmen? 
In Onlineshops sind die Rollen immer in Kategorien wie Stationärrollen, Feederrollen, Freilaufrollen, Spinnrollen usw. unterteilt.
Ich bräucht halt irgendwie ne robuste Stationärrolle mit mehr Schnurfassung. Sollte aber auch nicht überdemensioniert sein, also keine Brandungsrolle. Eine womit man auch mal einen grossen Zander, Dorsch, gut ausdrillen kann. Deswegen eher die Frage nach dem Rollentyp. #c


----------



## Kochtopf (3. April 2018)

*AW: Welche Rute?*

Hol dir was bewährtes (Penn Sargus II wenn es stabil sein darf bspw) in 4000er Größe, knall 0,25er Mono drauf, fertig. Bei Freilauf guck mal nach Shimano Baitrunner, Okuma Longbow oder den Crivitdingern von Lidl.
Grundangeln kannst du damit sicherlich aber meine Kristallkugel ist kaputt


----------



## Stulle (3. April 2018)

*AW: Welche Rute?*

Ich würde min 30er nehmen wegen den vielen Steinen dort in der Gegend.


----------



## Spocht (3. April 2018)

*AW: Welche Rute?*

Weiss jemand was die Yad Black Wood 2.70m 50 - 100g 
neu kostet? Ist wohl nicht mehr erhältlich. Habe ich bei Ebay für 20€ pro Rute gesehen.


----------



## FRNHENN (3. April 2018)

*AW: Welche Rute?*

Hallo,

der Preis ist ok. Die Rute besteht aber überiegend aus Glasfiber... Als robuste Grundrute ggf. ganz ok.

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Spocht (4. Juli 2018)

*AW: Welche Rute?*

Penn Sargus 2 oder Penn slammer?
Welche ist besser geeignet?
Bei der Penn Slammer steht in der Beschreibung dass die speziell für geflochtene Schnüre entwickelt wurde. Die kann man doch aber auch mit Mono Schnur bespulen oder ist geflochtene besser? Ich würde die mit 0,30mm Mono bespulen lassen.

Vom Preis sind die sehr gleich.
 Wo ist der Unterschied von den Rollen?


Habe jetzt mal meine neuen Yad Ruten getestet. 

Die Spitze finde ich leider etwas zu Hart. Und mehr Wg wäre auch besser. 

Habe die Yad auch mal in der Brandung mit 90g. Krallenblei probiert. Die Dorsche waren genau in Reichweite. So etwa 60-80m entfernt. Die Brandungsrute hatte ich zu weit ausgeworfen Flundern habe ich leider keine gefangen. Nur meine alte Shimano Rolle war nicht so passend. Irgendwas mit mehr Schnureinzug wäre schon besser gewesen.


----------



## bombe20 (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: Welche Rute?*



Spocht schrieb:


> Penn Sargus 2 oder Penn slammer?


wenn es im geldbeutel klamm ist und es dennoch eine penn sein soll, dann schau mal bei askari nach der slammer. die haben sie seit einigen wochen im angebot zu einem recht günstigen preis.


----------



## jkc (5. Juli 2018)

*AW: Welche Rute?*

Moin, die Slammer haben einen relativ geringen Schnureinzug ich meine alle so um 70cm, sind auch nicht unbedingt die Weitwurfmonster, dafür robust, einfach, langlebig. Es spricht auch nichts dagegen eine monofile Schnur drauf zu knallen.
Aber Achtung, gibt keine Ersatzspule dazu und die sind schweineteuer...

Grüße JK


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. Juli 2018)

*AW: Welche Rute?*

schweineteuer ist aber ein bischen übertrieben, wenn du mal Shimano Preise nimmst oder bei Daiwa die oberen Modelle.  

Nicht so gut wie es anfangs war mit mal eben 10€ für die Ryobi/Spro Familie pro Spule, aber ich habe für alle meine 6 aktiven Slammers eine E-Spule bekommen, globales Web Marketing macht es möglich.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (8. Juli 2018)

*AW: Welche Rute?*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> schweineteuer ist aber ein bischen übertrieben



Bischen ist gut :q

Weder für die Sargus noch für die Slammer kostet ne E-Spule nicht mehr wie 20 Flocken, wenn man mal die 760 dabei ausklammert....problemlos in dt. Shops zu bekommen.


----------



## bombe20 (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: Welche Rute?*

selbst die freilaufversion der slammer ist momentan mit ein bisschen suche zu recht moderaten preisen zu finden.


----------



## jkc (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: Welche Rute?*

Na, dann bitte her mit den Links.#6
Ich kenne da ganz andere Preise die so um 50% der ganzen Rolle liegen.
Edit: Na, sieh an, da scheint sich wirklich was getan zu haben -
http://www.online-angler.de/PENN-Slammer-60-Ersatzspule

Grüße JK


----------



## bombe20 (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: Welche Rute?*

ganau den shop habe ich auf der suche nach e-spulen auch gefunden.
dort gibt es auch die freilaufrolle der slammer in den größen 460 und 560


----------



## Bimmelrudi (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: Welche Rute?*

Bac hatte sie bis vor kurzem auch noch, sind aber aktuell als "ausverkauft" deklariert.
Möglicherweise sind das auch nur noch Restbestände im Handel, weil keine Produktion mehr stattfindet.
Würde zumindest erklären, warum sie bei vielen zwar noch gelistet, aber als "nicht lieferbar" deklariert sind.

Geht aber anderen Modellen nicht viel anders....probiert mal ne E-Spule für ne Longbow zu kriegen, das wird ne lustige Suche Richtung Balkan.|rolleyes


----------



## jkc (9. Juli 2018)

*AW: Welche Rute?*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> ...probiert mal ne E-Spule für ne Longbow zu kriegen...




:q hab ich schon hinter mir.#6


----------



## Bimmelrudi (10. Juli 2018)

*AW: Welche Rute?*



jkc schrieb:


> :q hab ich schon hinter mir.#6




Nicht nur du :q


----------

